# New wax trial vol.3



## Mike_001 (Apr 7, 2007)

*New DODO wax trial vol.3*

I also got a sample pot of that "top secret" new wax to play around with.

No hard wax here... only the soft wax.










The Mk IV was prepped, using 106FA on the rotary followed by Lime Prime.
Then 3 layers of the sample wax have been applied over the last three days.
(24 hours between each application)

The results:





































Flake shot:










Can't say anything about durability yet. What I can say though is, that this wax produces some pretty wild reflections on metallic paint. :thumb: 
Very crisp and clear. Haven't seen this on the Golf since Zaino.
The second layer made quite a difference in depth.
Gave it a quick rinse with the PW today to check the beading and it's top notch. Very close to the big Z.
Will see if I can do a vid or at least some pics tomorrow.

To be continued.....


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Its a shame you didnt get the hard wax .... but the results from the soft do look stunning


----------



## tcsteph99 (May 29, 2007)

Looks brilliant! Any idea what price point these waxes will end up at....?


----------



## Mike_001 (Apr 7, 2007)

WHIZZER said:


> Its a shame you didnt get the hard wax ....


Don't know if it would add much looks wise. Anyway.... the soft wax on it's own is already really really good.


----------



## Thomas-182 (Mar 5, 2006)

that certainly does look good :thumb:


----------



## Mike_001 (Apr 7, 2007)

tcsteph99 said:


> Looks brilliant! Any idea what price point these waxes will end up at....?


Well below 100 quid is all I know so far.


----------



## Mike_001 (Apr 7, 2007)

Mike_001 said:


> Will see if I can do a vid or at least some pics tomorrow.


Well...... I really wanted to do some beading shots today.....

But I guess it will be "harsh conditions durability test" instead..... :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

Mike looks superb!!

Snow tonight.... Wow!!!


----------



## GlynRS2 (Jan 21, 2006)

That is a great finish 

When are we going to officially hear about this new wax?


----------



## kk1966 (Aug 8, 2007)

So come on then...when do we get the secret name shared:doublesho


----------



## Mike_001 (Apr 7, 2007)

All I can tell you is..... 
that I won't be the one to tell you.


----------



## kk1966 (Aug 8, 2007)

Mike_001 said:


> All I can tell you is.....
> that I won't be the one to tell you.


Okay....how about

When do we find out?????


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

should be soon


----------



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

how soon? lol


----------



## matt (Jun 29, 2006)

Having seen the results last week at Steve's, i'll be buying some without a doubt. Very very impressed with the finish it produces. :thumb:


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

ianFRST said:


> how soon? lol


It should be November


----------



## kk1966 (Aug 8, 2007)

WHIZZER said:


> It should be November


Hmmm....that rings a bell


----------



## conman (Apr 14, 2007)

This mean.. i shall hold my cash for this wax then... (if i can afford it anyway)


----------



## Jakedoodles (Jan 16, 2006)

It's dodo!

There you go, cat out of the bag. 



Of course, Bill has already announced this.


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Wonderdetail said:


> It's dodo!
> 
> There you go, cat out of the bag.
> 
> ...


:lol: ........


----------



## Mike_001 (Apr 7, 2007)

Little update on durability.

In the 5 weeks since application the Golf is parked outside 24/7, temperatures sometimes below 0 degrees over the last weeks.
Heavy rain, snow, salt on the streets, 350 miles every week.

Washed it with Z-7 on thursday.
Here's a beading shot from today:


----------



## Neil_S (Oct 26, 2005)

Beautiful finish


----------



## Envy Car Care (Aug 17, 2006)

Bonnet pics looked amazing Mike


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

that looks superb, especially if it is just the soft wax


----------



## visor (Sep 8, 2007)

thats beading nicely


----------



## Mike_001 (Apr 7, 2007)

More than 10 weeks now......
I'm starting to feel bored already. 

But the wax doesn't:


----------



## slugger (Oct 18, 2006)

Amazing results! Do we know what this wax is yet? Not been on recently, so not up to date!


----------



## ukimportz (Mar 23, 2007)

it's dodo doublewax m8

more details how to get some here: http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=50175


----------



## slugger (Oct 18, 2006)

ukimportz said:


> it's dodo doublewax m8


:thumb:


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

good stuff - just want to ask what you wash it with, and whether it leaves any form of protection, however briefly, that might contribute to the beading in the shots above?

Not trying to disprove the durability but keen to understand if its the wax alone, or anything else _might_ have an effect?


----------



## Mike_001 (Apr 7, 2007)

Bigpikle said:


> good stuff - just want to ask what you wash it with


Always the same method:
Foamed with Zaino Z-7, then TBM with Z-7
No drying aid either. So I think wysiwyg.


----------



## GlynRS2 (Jan 21, 2006)

It is still beading like a beauty :thumb:


----------

